# Sargent Control Panel on a Tracker - help needed



## RoseTime (Apr 22, 2008)

We have just taken our 2002 Tracker EK out of winter storage. The vehicle battery was flat so had to take it off to recharge it. We have just refitted the battery having charged it but the Sargent control panel will not work. I downloaded the instruction book from a website and taken off the control panel facia and unscrewed the panel itself from above the door and disconnected it by the white connector. Left it disconnected for 30 secs as stated in the FAQs of the instruction book and then reconnected it. We have checked the fuses and all are ok. We have now plugged it into the electric and the PSU is on but the control panel will not work.

Anyone got any ideas of what to try next? Many thanks
Ros


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Ros,

There's generally a small flat fuse connected to the battery terminal inside the leisure battery box. (There is in my Tracker).

Have a quick look to see if it's blown.

Kind regards,
John


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Ros have you got this matter sorted? if the battery fuse is blown then this will indeed not allow you to obtain power from the leisure battery but the system should power up?
Could you send me a PM and i will ask one of our technical people to give you a call as it sounds like we need to do a little investigating.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## sut850h (Mar 5, 2009)

*sargent control panel*

We had the same problem with our Auto trail Tracker and we contacted Sargents. We sent them the old one and they sent us another , we had to pay £25 but that was about 2 years ago. Give them a call.


----------



## RoseTime (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I gave Sargent a ring and spoke to a VERY helpful man! He gave me lots of advice. The outcome being it has been sent back to Sargent for a paid repair. Waiting for its return now.

Ros


----------

